
NSA advisory sparks concern of secret advance ushering in cryptoapocalypse - ck2
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/nsa-advisory-sparks-concern-of-secret-advance-ushering-in-cryptoapocalypse/
======
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10426518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10426518).

------
ck2
_The advisory recommended backing away from plans to deploy elliptic curve
cryptography, a form of public key cryptography that the NSA spent the
previous 20 years promoting_

or they can't break it?

[https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://eprint.iacr.org/201...](https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1018.pdf)

should we switch to rsa-3072 instead ?

